# Big Vape Mail Coming In



## RoSsIkId (11/5/14)

So i am hooked.

But like I say I would rather spend R1300 on my vape gear a month than to convert back to stinkies.

Today is my 21 days off stinkies, I put in a nice order with VM for my pro tank mini 3, some spares coils and juices.

And today I put order in for my MVP 2

So now the wait starts

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (11/5/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> So i am hooked.
> 
> But like I say I would rather spend R1300 on my vape gear a month than to convert back to stinkies.
> 
> ...


Way to go. Keep us updated please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (11/5/14)

Congratulations on the 21 days @RoSsikid - looking forward to your experience with the VM juices

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (11/5/14)

well done buddy

where did you order your hardware from?


----------



## RoSsIkId (11/5/14)

the MVP2 will be coming from @Hein510 with the iclear 16B.

So when all the vape mail has arrived ill be running 2 x vv/vw mods with either the pro tank mini 3 or the iclear 16B.

I already have extra coils for the iclear and order some extra with the pro tank so ill be happy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/5/14)

Congrats @RoSsIkId, did the encounter with my MVP make you like it mmmm


----------



## Metal Liz (12/5/14)

Holding thumbs you get your goodies soon dude!!! you're gonna love all of it, i'm sure  and well done on the 22 days (now) stinkie free


----------



## RevnLucky7 (12/5/14)

Well done mate!


----------



## ET (12/5/14)

awesome news dude. congrats


----------



## RoSsIkId (12/5/14)

So my MVP is on flight from @Hein510.

Will be picking it up bit later from the airport

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Metal Liz (12/5/14)

that is AMAZING news!!!! enjoy dude!!!


----------



## Wca (12/5/14)

congrats!! enjoy the MVP. lucky guy!!


----------



## Silver (12/5/14)

Great device - all the best with it @RoSsIkId


----------



## RoSsIkId (19/5/14)

Good day ladies and gents. Well ive been stinkie free for 29 days and what a journey its been. For now i am settled at the kit im goin to use for a while. My starter kit was a ikit eleaf 1000mah manual and a 650mah automatic. Since then ive given the kit to mother dearest with my liqua tobacco, vk banana and vk amarula. Ive also bought a vk pink carry case for her.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RoSsIkId (19/5/14)

As above just without the v3

So my current kit and the one that will keep me going for a while
Innokin Itaste MVP V2
Innokin Itaste VV v3
Kanger Tech Pro tank mini 3
2 x Iclear 16B
10 juices in total excluding 2 extra vk coffee

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## annemarievdh (19/5/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> As above just without the v3
> 
> So my current kit and the one that will keep me going for a while
> Innokin Itaste MVP V2
> ...



That's grait vape mail, enjoy!!


----------



## Andre (19/5/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> Good day ladies and gents. Well ive been stinkie free for 29 days and what a journey its been. For now i am settled at the kit im goin to use for a while. My starter kit was a ikit eleaf 1000mah manual and a 650mah automatic. Since then ive given the kit to mother dearest with my liqua tobacco, vk banana and vk amarula. Ive also bought a vk pink carry case for her.


Kudos, Sir


----------



## Andre (19/5/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> As above just without the v3
> 
> So my current kit and the one that will keep me going for a while
> Innokin Itaste MVP V2
> ...


Awesome new kit. Let us know how you like the new gear. Enjoy.


----------



## Silver (20/5/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> As above just without the v3
> 
> So my current kit and the one that will keep me going for a while
> Innokin Itaste MVP V2
> ...



Congrats!
Great kit
That MVP is amazing, dont you think?


----------

